# It's Done - A3 Ordered!



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

A3 TDi Sport
Akoya Silver
Parabolics
Black/Black/Black Leather Interior
Concert & BOSE
Cruise Control
Front Armrest
Xenon Headlights
Deleted Model & Capacity Description

;D

(let the long wait commence)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Well done!

Nice, I've gone for no model/capacity inscription as well. Although the chrome/stainless steel lettering contrasts well against the blue of the car, it'll still look better bare.

Did you get to see one in Akoya?

When do they expect delivery? Are you gonna hold out for Sept 1st?


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

no, I've spoken to the dealers again and they're convinced that it's very similar to Avus and that's good enough for me

mine's a company car so delivery is out of my hands - either way I can't actually take delivery until the lease on my Alfa expires in mid September


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

They told me that as well, which is why I opted for Mauritius Blue. There was a TTR supposedly in Avus silver in dealer car park at the time, and I thought it looked rather dull - although it was far from clean. So I opted for the more in-yer-face blue.

So I'm getting mine before you, ner ner ne ner ner!


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

so long as you don't get yours and then tell me that you don't like it!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

LOL! I hope not!

I've just been told my my dealer that the A3 TDI will be in insurance group 11 - 2 below the old model!  Shame it seems to have been ignored by insurance companies, as I've been quoted the same as for the old A3 1.9 TDI.  Â£700 fully comp, 28, 0 no claims, Bedfordshire


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Yum! Sounds gorgeous, Spiderman!

Can I be really rude and ask what made you both decide to place orders with a dealer rather than use any of the places offering discounts mentioned on here?

I've had a letter through from the dealer confirming the V6 spec - basically, the sport spec - and want to place an order. There's something about the way I've been asked for a Â£500 deposit that's got up my nose somewhat: a touch of arrogance maybe, a feeling that I've made it too easy for someone to make money out of me? And yet I'm hesitating about approaching Drive the Deal or one of the others, largely due to a fear of the unknown. :-/

Any thoughts? Do I just bite the bullet and write the cheque to the dealer?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I managed to get a discount of about Â£450 from my dealer, which is only Â£350 shy of what tins.co.uk and the others offered me. So as the dealer is very local, friendly unpressured service, I decided that they were worth the extra lolly.

The other thing was, although these brokers (tins, drivethedeal, broadspeed) are offering Â£800+ discounts, they will only confirm "availability" (whatever that is suppose to mean) once you have paid them the deposit. OK, you can pull out of the deal if they up they price, but still I didn't what to risk being messed about. Bascially, I don't trust them. I have heard no one that has used them, so I have nothing to benchmark them with.

tins.co.uk have their A3 prices completely messed up at the moment, so they are effectively offering up to Â£2000 from list! But your order and Â£500 quid deposit does not hold them to that price. I would be interested if a likely guinea pig would try them out?!

e.g. A3 2.0 TDI Sport Â£17,267 tins price, and Â£18,331 shown as OTR, when in fact the OTR is Â£19,180.

3.2 V6 DSG for Â£23,499, which is Â£1460 less that list - I think the OTR for this one is correct at about Â£25,000.

The dealer Â£500 deposit is normal practice. Although it does seem a much higher than it used to be. I think they have had too many people forfeiting the deposit in the past and getting a better deal elsewhere, so they've upped the deposit.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks, Karcsi - that all makes sense, and ties in with many of my own feelings. The thing to do is squeeze the dealer, then! ;D

BTW, the OTR for the V6 is Â£23,665, so tins has that price a tad wrong too! A (potential) saving with tins of Â£166 isn't worth the uncertainty.

Again, thank you!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't make clear. The tins price of Â£23,499 is for the V6 with DSG, which is a Â£1,400 option on the standard car, making the list about Â£25,000.

Still, I think that's cloud cuckoo territory. Dealers seem to be doing far too well with the new A3 to offer such a ludicrous discount. But, I would be interested if you were prepared to try and see what their final offer would be.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

CCC - mines a company car so I just place the order with the leasing firm and they do the rest!

hope it turns out to be as good as it sounds - I've never ordered a car the colour of which I haven't seen before

it'll probably have a tinge of pink in certain lights knowing my luck


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Spiderman,

I'm in the same boat as you in that I've ordered Akoya having only seen the swatch in the dealership.

I am working on the basis that it will be very similar to Avus , which looks fantastic on my TT.


----------

